# Is there a cheaper alternative to airbrushing?



## Bir (Feb 25, 2010)

So I make tails, and I want to be able to color them without making the fur hard.

I can, but the process takes forever and uses up a lot of my paint. Is there another form of airbrushing or like... a home-made airbrush I can make? : /


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

i hope so, it will make everything easier


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

Originally Zeke and I were going to have to pay a higher price for our airbrush and compressor. Then we took a person's advice and went to check out a local hardware store. We got it much cheaper there with a warranty.

So my advice is that if you want to get an airbrush but you don't want to pay an art place's high prices, try going to your local hardware places FIRST. You might get a much better deal for what is essentially the same product. Hell for the price of just an airbrush at some art place, we got the air brush, a compressor, a warranty for the bundle and a few extra bottle things.


----------



## Bir (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright. That sounds pretty good. 

What exactly do I need? I'm gathering I need an airbrush, an air compressor, and a can of coloring? Or a bottle of coloring?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 25, 2010)

spray paint.

i tested its washabilty and it held uo just as good as air brushing. my beastcub suit is 100% spray painted.

there are a few key rules to make sure it looks right:

you CANNOT use gloss or semi gloss as it gums up the fur

use a series of light coats to get it as dark as you want and brush between coats, doing a heavy coat gums up the fur

DO NOT touch it untill dry, this can be anywhere from 15 minutes to a few hours (test on a scrap first) depending on weather and bran of paint

use a slicker brush (fine wire pet brush) and brush like crazy to make the fur soft again (the brush will fill with fur, this is normal)

rustolum (this brand for example takes a long time to dry) white is the only white that will go over another color BUT it will never be pure white and will just lighten the base color

use a base color as close to what you need to make via paint if possible

mask off areas to avoid overspray discoloration

GET A VAPOR/PARTICLE MASK  with filters meant for organic vapors if you intend to do this alot, i already fear i screwed uo my lungs and will be hacking as an old lady.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> Alright. That sounds pretty good.
> 
> What exactly do I need? I'm gathering I need an airbrush, an air compressor, and a can of coloring? Or a bottle of coloring?



It's up to you if you want to get a compressor. You can substitute with canned air but you'll end having to just keep buying more cans. I just know that we saved a ton of money on a bundle when we got our airbrush...because we didn't turn to an art store which tends to inflates prices.

As for coloring, you are going to want decent airbrush paint. I suggest Createx. A little expensive (5 bucks a bottle here) but totally worth it. I suppose India Ink would work too but we have yet to try it with our airbrush.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought a brand new airbrush for $35 at michaels.
the key is to use your 50% off coupon on that.

?????

PROFIT!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 26, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> spray paint.
> 
> i tested its washabilty and it held uo just as good as air brushing. my beastcub suit is 100% spray painted.
> 
> ...




lost my sense of smell due to sharpie/spraypaint.

but oh well.

this. I used spraypaint on my latest suit which is a bird. came out AMAZING.


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> spray paint.
> 
> i tested its washabilty and it held uo just as good as air brushing. my beastcub suit is 100% spray painted.
> 
> ...


 
XD I'm trying to avoid having to brush the fur like mad until it's soft. That's what I do now, except that I use reglar tube paint. It turns out wonderful and soft, but I was hoping for something that will /only/ color and not make the fur sticky. I already have to brush out every inch of my tails for forever, know what I mean? They're made of yarn XP And BTW, I LOVE YOUR FURSUITS.

xD


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's up to you if you want to get a compressor. You can substitute with canned air but you'll end having to just keep buying more cans. I just know that we saved a ton of money on a bundle when we got our airbrush...because we didn't turn to an art store which tends to inflates prices.
> 
> As for coloring, you are going to want decent airbrush paint. I suggest Createx. A little expensive (5 bucks a bottle here) but totally worth it. I suppose India Ink would work too but we have yet to try it with our airbrush.


 
Cool! Does it make the fur kinda hard on contact? Or do you have to brush it out to make it soft again? : /


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lost my sense of smell due to sharpie/spraypaint.
> 
> but oh well.
> 
> this. I used spraypaint on my latest suit which is a bird. came out AMAZING.


 

XD I looked at that suit. The blue one, right? It is so, so cool.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Cool! Does it make the fur kinda hard on contact? Or do you have to brush it out to make it soft again? : /



The createx? Not really. So long as you mix a proper ratio of dye and water, it goes on soft, and dries soft(doesn't really change texture at all). You still want to brush it a bit though afterward.

See this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3471140
Was airbrushed and except for the darker parts, the dye dried nearly instantly.


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> The createx? Not really. So long as you mix a proper ratio of dye and water, it goes on soft, and dries soft(doesn't really change texture at all). You still want to brush it a bit though afterward.
> 
> See this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3471140
> Was airbrushed and except for the darker parts, the dye dried nearly instantly.



Awesome! Thank you so much. I checked out the stuff in your sig. Beautiful <3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. I checked out the stuff in your sig. Beautiful <3



Your welcome. I don't think I need to point this out but I will anyway, you will want to experiment and practice with your airbrush before using it on actual pieces.

Otherwise if you don't have a good handle you could end up ruining a piece you worked hard on.

Also Thanke...but don't put all credit towards me. Zeke and I work on these things together.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I bought a brand new airbrush for $35 at michaels.
> the key is to use your 50% off coupon on that.
> 
> ?????
> ...


 
I pretty much did this.  I waited until my local art store had a clearance sale and got a new upscale Badger airbrush and all the trimmings for an excellent price, less than halfprice.


----------

